# The 10 min test to prove how stable is your ISP!



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2017)

There's a tool "Ping Plotter" which is used to diagnose network issues. It's an excellent tool to check how stable is your ping (actually Traceroute, which is different than Ping, but we won't go in detail here in the 1st post).

When the test is running, the break in ping is shown as Red bar. A small 10 min test is enough to see how stable it is generally. Here's how to do this test:

Steps:

There's a tool called *PingPlotter*.
Download it (*Link*) and run the 14 day trial.
Run a new trace to *www.google.com* or any other site.
Let it run for *10 min*.
Select the option *File* -> *Share* -> *Create Share page*) . This will create a page of results. Post the URL of that page with following info:
City
ISP
Plan
Comments


*Let us see how stable is your internet?*

*Tips:*

You can test for more than 10 min if you don't see any "red bars". A one hour or more test can also show how stable your internet is.
You can right click the graph in PingPlotter tool, and select "10 Minutes" so that the graph is zoomed to 10 min of view.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2017)

Here's my result:
Shared from PingPlotter
*share.pingplotter.com/V8HZBvJG5Xz.png

City : Delhi

ISP: Excitel

Plan: 50 mbps unlimited
Comments: Shocking as hell. I think I need to register a complain.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 22, 2017)

Hmm, looks like we don't have to trust Ookla for speedtest & ping rates


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm, looks like we don't have to trust Ookla for speedtest & ping rates


Speed test and ping test doesn't show anything about stability of the connection. It's only when you analyze network over a period of time that things starts to become clear.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 22, 2017)

Vyom said:


> Here's my result:
> Shared from PingPlotter
> *share.pingplotter.com/V8HZBvJG5Xz.png
> 
> ...


Just Curious... the 50mbps plan is not FUP-based, right? If not, how much it costs for you?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 22, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> Just Curious... the 50mbps plan is not FUP-based, right? If not, how much it costs for you?


Already posted by OP



Vyom said:


> ISP: Excitel
> 
> Plan: *50 mbps unlimited*
> Comments: Shocking as hell. I think I need to register a complain.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 22, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Already posted by OP


The reason I asked is, I have never seen any ISP providing such speed without FUP.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> The reason I asked is, I have never seen any ISP providing such speed without FUP.


That's right mate. Not much ISP is true unlimited. But I would rather let me listen finger nails screeching against a blackboard, then to have a FUP based ISP. Excitel is providing me that plan for Rs 800 per month after taxes.

But after this test, I am not much glad about it, since for a gamer, stability comes first.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 22, 2017)

Vyom said:


> But after this test, I am not much glad about it, since for a gamer, stability comes first.



That's true. And again getting a decent plan with FUP is also pain in the neck.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2017)

wow 50mbps @800 and that too unlimited...here we get 8Mbps for 800 per month


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2017)

will free version work or we need to get the trial version ( STD / Pro ) for the test ?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 29, 2017)

topgear said:


> will free version work or we need to get the trial version ( STD / Pro ) for the test ?


I was not sure if it had a free version. I think free version should suffice since we only need basic functionality of plotting trace results. 

Else trial version can be used.


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2017)

Okay, here's goes my screenshot  ( forgot to copy the url ) :

*preview.ibb.co/nEkCk5/www_google_com1.png

City : Kolkata
ISP: Speednet ( Local ISP )
Plan: 1 mbps unlimited
Comments: Don't have anything to say other than it's costly - Rs. 600 per month.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 30, 2017)

topgear said:


> Okay, here's goes my screenshot  ( forgot to copy the url ) :
> 
> *preview.ibb.co/nEkCk5/www_google_com1.png
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like there were any drops, but the sample size is very small. It's best to run the test for an hour and see how often were the drops/red bars and how large. 
1. Frequent drops indicate lots of congestion or heavy load, poor cabling in your network. 
Drops lasting anywhere between 2-4 seconds won't kick you out of most online games and services. However anything in the range of 10+s means pretty bad. 

2. Occasional drops, let's say  10-15, 2-3s drops in an hour.. Is considered stable. Mostly because the ping plotter uses ICMP packets, which are dropped at the first sight of congestion. So sometimes your legitimate traffic(tcp/udp/sip) may be able to pass through without getting dropped, but icmp will show drops. 

I am using Excitel ISP, same as Vyom thus I see a simliar trend on mine. However, this is far better than what I was previously getting with ANI Networks. 
I used to see continuous drops lasting 15-30s, every once in a while. This was happening mostly because they were providing high speed Internet plans, but with a very narrow channel. 

It's a good measure to keep these stats, they help you compare your ISPs performance, every once in a while relatively. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jash123 (Jun 30, 2017)

Shared from PingPlotter
*share.pingplotter.com/Hc6nc2WCW64.png

City : Mumbai
ISP: Unique net ( Local ISP )
Plan: 5 mbps unlimited
Comments: Rs. 700 per month.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 9, 2017)

*share.pingplotter.com/Z5xwX5GTMZY.png

City: Calcutta
ISP: Alliance Broadband
Plan: Starter (₹590 PM), no idea how many mbps they provide, according to their wish. Of late its around 5-10 mbps!

Comments: I don't like the broadband for stability, will soon be moving to Hathway. But for downloading this was a great short 18 month experience for me. And as usual, anything is better than BSNL.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 9, 2017)

ithehappy said:


> *share.pingplotter.com/Z5xwX5GTMZY.png
> 
> City: Calcutta
> ISP: Alliance Broadband
> ...


Whatever is cheap and good for download will very likely have very poor stability and quality. Particularly if it's a small ISP. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 9, 2017)

Hrishi said:


> Whatever is cheap and good for download will very likely have very poor stability and quality. Particularly if it's a small ISP.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Well a balance has to be found between quality and downloading speed. What about that 10 minute chart what does it show? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Aug 9, 2017)

ithehappy said:


> Well a balance has to be found between quality and downloading speed. What about that 10 minute chart what does it show?


Well, it shows that your connection is pretty stable, atleast for the 10 min between it was tested.


----------



## sohan_92 (Aug 21, 2017)

Shared from PingPlotter







City : Bengaluru
ISP: ACT Fibrenet
Plan: ACT Swift Internet (5Mbps, 40GB quota, post FUP 256kbps)
Comments: I don't know whether the graph is good or not please enlighten me.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 21, 2017)

There's no red line in mids. Looks like everyone have better internet than me. -__-


----------



## true_lies (Aug 31, 2017)

*share.pingplotter.com/4kL8PJxf42Z.png 


City : Mohali (outskirts)

ISP: Connect

Plan: 4 mbps unlimited, 1299 + taxes
Comments: I live in the outer sectors where there are no wireline ISPs. This is a wireless broadband with a mobile tower in the middle of the sector and a receiver on the roof connected to a PoE adaptor connected to wifi router tested on a laptop. Although there are talks of a FTTH cable laying out in my area.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 31, 2017)

*share.pingplotter.com/HtBkkpAswYr.png


ISP- Cherrinet Fiber
Location - Chennai
Plan- 100 Mbps Unlimited Download & Upload, Rs.999/- Per Month


----------

